# Blu :)



## Kathryn (Nov 19, 2011)

Been so busy with things, Blu seems to have grown up and aged overnight! He is definitely a boy and is super sweet. He loves eating his veggies and has molted. He needs a feather clip, but I managed to get some flying pictures of him first!


----------



## skastle (May 1, 2014)

he is such a cutie  I love the photo of him drinking out of your hand


----------



## RainStorm (Jun 12, 2014)

How cute! Gotta love him.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Blu sure has grown beautifully, I see he enjoys taking a bath on the palm of your hand!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Blue is gorgeous and the flying photo is awesome!! Well done.*


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Beautiful blue budgie boy


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

Beautiful colour!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Great pics of your sweet budgie boy.*


----------

